
Anonymous vows revenge after 15 arrested; AntiSec hacks continue - ssclafani
http://arstechnica.com/security/news/2011/07/anonymous-vows-revenge-after-15-arrested-in-italy-antisec-hacks-continue.ars
======
eli
I guess I'm stating the obvious here, but showing the world that you "don't
tolerate censorship" by taking down a public website is a just a wee bit
silly.

~~~
dmix
By that logic, locking someone in jail for kidnapping is a bit silly as well.

They both involve not allowing someone to leave confinment, but one is
punishment and the other is a crime against personal freedoms.

~~~
eli
It's not a very good analogy, but yes, if you locked up a kidnapper because
you "don't tolerate forced confinement" then I think that would be silly.

------
androck1
The Italian government should worry about throwing Berlusconi in prison before
they worry about Anonymous.

~~~
shareme
Yeah, but apparently they are busy and will get around to it in a few years

~~~
rbanffy
Berlusconi in jail? Not going to happen.

------
sliverstorm
Since when is a business refusing to provide service (Nimbuzz) "censorship"?

~~~
pyre
I'm assuming that they are making a distinction between refusing to provide
telecommunications service and refusing to serve someone at a restaurant.

~~~
sliverstorm
That is senseless though. Is telecommunications service a basic need? Do they
have a monopoly on it?

------
jws
Good. Just keep poking those heads up out of the foxhole. That will start
working any time now.

------
ChrisNorstrom
This specific group of Anons were really asking for it. I don't like all
powerful governments like the next guy but these Anons (like many of the past)
act and behave like a group of young rebellious men with nothing to do, who
desire to feel powerful by causing trouble and saying it's in the name of
justice.

The companies whose servers they broke into now have more of a reason to fear
them than the oppressive governments anon was against in the first place. I
can talk shit about Obama and Bush all day without worry, they won't hack my
site. Speak out against anon...

------
wccrawford
I can't believe I didn't see this coming. It's so obvious in retrospect.

